
PHPUnit VW extension - mherrmann
https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw/blob/master/README.md
======
amyjess
This is my favorite part of the readme: "Any similarities with a current event
concerning (but not limited to) a multinational automobile manufacturer are
purely coincidental."

(and speaking of coincidences, my co-worker told me about this right before I
saw it on HN)

On a more serious note, I genuinely love black-magicky metaprogramming stuff
like this. Maybe one day I'll write a version of this for Python's unittest
module.

------
vvanders
Cheeky.

